# 24 Day 8



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The new 24 series starts next Sunday (24th January)!

This is my all time favourite TV show. Anyone else ridiculously over excited for this?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Jacks Back :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Can't wait! Shame I play 5s Sunday nights, I must record it!

Lump.. your avatar winked at me I'm sure of it!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

so who else has watched the DVD box set all in one go ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Lump said:


> so who else has watched the DVD box set all in one go ?


I didn't get in to 24 until series 4 so about 4 years ago i bought series 1,2 and 3 box sets and used every spare minute to watch them


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd love for them to re-release all the box sets from day one in blu-ray!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I have not watched any of them 

Should I? If so, why?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

did 3,4,5, all in one sitting when they came out. but if i was a baddie in one of the series id put a cap in his ass as soon as i saw him. cant trust a word he say :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Adam D said:


> I have not watched any of them
> 
> Should I? If so, why?


...because it's the most nail-biting, edge of your seat TV show you'll ever watch!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Adam D said:


> I have not watched any of them
> 
> Should I? If so, why?


1. Elisha Cuthbert
2. Gripping Action
3. Dammit Adam, just watch them
4. Jack Bauer
5. Its incredible
6. Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

I watched 1 - 6 in one go then got 7 and watched that... cant wait for 8!!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Jack Bauer could get off the lost island in 24hrs. :thumb:


----------



## 1.8TS (Oct 13, 2009)

Few Jack facts to get you all in the mood ?

If everyone listened to Jack Bauer, the show would be called 12.
Jack Bauer doesn't need a translator, torture sounds the same in every language.
Jack Bauer sleeps with a night light because the dark is afraid of Jack Bauer
Jack Bauer once forgot where he put his keys. He then spent the next half-hour torturing himself until he gave up the location of the keys.
Jack Bauer once won a game of Connect 4 in 3 moves.
Jack Bauer can un-scramble an egg
Kim Bauer was an accident. Not even the pill can stop Jack Bauer


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A little birdy told me that you may be able to watch EP1&2 today if you peruse to the darker parts of the internet...


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ahem a friend lent me episodes 1 and 2 today and will be bringing round 3 and 4 tomorrow morning!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome start to the Series 

You sure 3&4 are out tonight?


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep:thumb:
Handy site to have in favourites!!
http://next-episode.net/


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Spoony said:


> 1. Elisha Cuthbert
> 2. Gripping Action
> 3. Dammit Adam, just watch them
> 4. Jack Bauer
> ...


Okay boss!

I'll look into it :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Got every season and love everyone of them!1 I did not know about the new series coming so soon!! I can not wait!!! Thanks for this!!:thumb:


----------

